#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  رسالة .. لمرتادي المنتدى الأعزاء

## فاضــل

أعزاءنا الأفاضل و الكرام مرتادي المنتدى 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

منتدى ابناء مصر و الذي طالما اعتز بهذا الاسم "ابناء مصر" و طالما شعر بالفخر للانتماء لهذه الارض ارض "مصر" يود أن ينتهز الفرصة للتذكير ببعض الحقائق التي قد تغيب عن اذهاننا نظرا لحجم الأحداث الجارية و تاثيرها على الأفكار و المشاعر

منتدى ابناء مصر طالما احتضن فكرة قبول الأخر كشخص و قبول الرأي الآخر كفكر 

طالما تبنى فكرة الرأي و الرأي الآخر دونما وصاية فكرية أو فرض رؤية واحدة أو ارهاب أو ابتزاز فكري أو مشاعري أو عقائدي

طالما تبنى فكرة النقاش بالحسنى بحثا عن الحقيقة و الحق و ليس تعصبا لمذهب أو انحيازا لهوى 

طالما تبنى أدب النقاش و نقاش الأدب

طالما تبنى احترام الرؤى و رؤى الاحترام 

و لم يحدث خلال عمر هذا المنتدى الطويل أن تخلى المنتدى عن هذا الأسلوب و هذا النهج حتى في اوقات الشدة التي دفعت البعض الى انتهاج اساليب مخالفة لذلك المنهج

و كان ذلك المنهج سببا في تميز و تفرد هذا المنتدى عن غيره .. الاحترام المتبادل و حرية الرأي و الفكر في إطار الأدب و رقي اللغة 

و على ذلك فأود تذكير أعزاءنا الكرام بهذه الحقائق حيث أن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

ينبغي للمشاركة في المنتدى أن تظل على نفس النهج حتى لو اشتد الخلاف في الرأي

يتوجب الحفاظ على حد أدنى مقبول من الاحترام للشخص و للرأي و ذلك بأدب النقاش و بالأسلوب الذي يتناول الفكر بعيدا عن التجريح الشخصي

يلزم استعادة لغة الأدب حتى في النقاشات المستعرة حتى لا ننسى أننا بشر .. و التهذيب هو الذي يحدث فرقا بيننا و بين كائنات أخرى تتفاهم بالأنياب و المخالب و القرون 

ليحدد كل منا هدفه من التواجد و المشاركة في هذا المنتدى اولا ليستنتج بعدها ما هو الطريق المناسب لتحقيق هذا الهدف 

لو كان هدفك أن يقرأ لك الناس ليتقبلوا ما تقول فاختر اسلوبا يحقق لك هذا الهدف .. و تذكر أن الوصاية الفكرية و التكبر و اساءة الأدب لم و لا و لن تكون ابدا اسلوبا يمكنك من تحقيق هدفك .. بل على العكس ستبعدك عنه و تنفر الآخرين منك 

من يريد التأثير بصدق فليختر الأسلوب الذي يمكنه من تحقيق التأثير و ذلك بأن تجعل القاريء في صفك لا خصما لك 

اما ان كنت تريد العداوة ظنا منك أن ذلك يحقق لك هدفك فاطمئن حيث أن اكتساب العداوة اسهل كثيرا من اكتساب الصداقة .. و لكن فقط اسأل نفسك هل تحقق لك العداوة هدفك أم تزيد خصمك عداوة و اصرارا؟ و بعد ذلك فلك الخيار .. و لنا ايضا الخيار في كيفية التصرف 

حرية الرأي مكفولة .. أما حرية الخطأ فلا

حرية الفكر مكفولة .. أما الوصاية الفكرية فلا 

حرية التشبث بالرأي ايضا مكفولة .. أما إساءة الأدب فلا 

حرية العقيدة مكفولة .. أما تكفير الآخرين و تخوينهم فلا

حرية الانتماء مكفولة .. أما نزع الهوية عن المخالفين و المعارضين فلا

لا مرحبا بالتعدي أو الاهانة أو التخوين أو اساءة الأدب

و أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا بكل من يحترم الآخر .. شخصا و فكرا و عقيدة و انتماء 

كما هو العهد دائما بأبناء مصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ فاضل
أتمنى أن نقرأ بتمعن وروية ما أتانا به الأستاذ / فاضل وأن نصب ردودنا  على أى موضوع فى سياق نفس الموضوع وأن لا نتهكم على أحد  خالفنا فى رأينا أو نخرج عن القواعد
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## فاضــل

> بارك الله فيك يا استاذ فاضل
> أتمنى أن نقرأ بتمعن وروية ما أتانا به الأستاذ / فاضل وأن نصب ردودنا  على أى موضوع فى سياق نفس الموضوع وأن لا نتهكم على أحد  خالفنا فى رأينا أو نخرج عن القواعد
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير


شكر الله لك يا استاذ سيد 

منكم نتعلم أدب النقاش و مقابلة الحجة بالحجة 

مع وافر التقدير

----------


## الغريب41عام

جزاك الله خيراً
من قالها فقد وفــى وكفـــى  ا
تحياتى

----------


## فاضــل

> جزاك الله خيراً
> من قالها فقد وفــى وكفـــى  ا
> تحياتى


اذن فجزاك الله خيرا 

تحيات بمثلها أو بأحسن منها

----------


## بريف هااارت

*الشعب المصري أصبح لايدار بالنصوص الموضوعه والمصمته والمكتوبه بصيغه انشائيه ..!
حتي ينجح مكان لابد من الأستفتاء علي كل خطوه حتي تصبح دستورا للمكان متوافق عليه من الجميع 
وليس نصوصا آلهيه غير قابله للنقض والأبرام ..

أرجو قراءة كلماتي بدون حساسيه مع مرعاة مصلحة المكان بعيدا عن الأشخاص ..*

----------


## فاضــل

> *الشعب المصري أصبح لايدار بالنصوص الموضوعه والمصمته والمكتوبه بصيغه انشائيه ..!
> حتي ينجح مكان لابد من الأستفتاء علي كل خطوه حتي تصبح دستورا للمكان متوافق عليه من الجميع 
> وليس نصوصا آلهيه غير قابله للنقض والأبرام ..
> 
> أرجو قراءة كلماتي بدون حساسيه مع مرعاة مصلحة المكان بعيدا عن الأشخاص ..*


بعيدا عن الجدل البيزنطي و السفسطة المستهلكة للوقت بدون عائد أو بعائد سلبي

لا أحد هنا يريد أن يدير شعب مصر بأي نوع من النصوص و لكن مساحة حرة للتعبير الذي يحترم حق الآخر في حدود الأدب  

حتى ينجح مكان فيلزمه نظام للنجاح و ليس استفتاء ينقلب عليه من لا يعجبه النظام عندما يتعارض النظام مع رؤيته الخاصة .. مع العلم بأنه لم يقم اي أحد هنا بالإدعاء بأنه صاحب حق ألهي أو نص مقدس فكل يؤخذ من كلامه و يرد (إلا المعصوم صلى الله عليه و سلم)

مصلحة المكان هي اولى اهتمامات من اسسوا المكان و احتملوا في سبيله الكثير من الأذي و مع ذلك فلا يزالون يصرون على الاحتفاظ بأسس نجاح هذا المكان و هي الاحترام و الحفاظ على القيم و المباديء .. و لا سبيل للتنازل عن هذه القيم و المباديء حتى لو أدى الأمر الى إغلاق المنتدى طواعية و اختيارا

المشاركة في المنتدى اختيارية لمن يقبل الالتزام بقواعد المشاركة و بالتالي فمن لا تعجبه القواعد فيستطيع البحث عن مكان آخر يلبي طموحاته

----------


## بريف هااارت

> بعيدا عن الجدل البيزنطي و السفسطة المستهلكة للوقت بدون عائد أو بعائد سلبي
> 
> لا أحد هنا يريد أن يدير شعب مصر بأي نوع من النصوص و لكن مساحة حرة للتعبير الذي يحترم حق الآخر في حدود الأدب  
> 
> حتى ينجح مكان فيلزمه نظام للنجاح و ليس استفتاء ينقلب عليه من لا يعجبه النظام عندما يتعارض النظام مع رؤيته الخاصة .. مع العلم بأنه لم يقم اي أحد هنا بالإدعاء بأنه صاحب حق ألهي أو نص مقدس فكل يؤخذ من كلامه و يرد (إلا المعصوم صلى الله عليه و سلم)
> 
> مصلحة المكان هي اولى اهتمامات من اسسوا المكان و احتملوا في سبيله الكثير من الأذي و مع ذلك فلا يزالون يصرون على الاحتفاظ بأسس نجاح هذا المكان و هي الاحترام و الحفاظ على القيم و المباديء .. و لا سبيل للتنازل عن هذه القيم و المباديء حتى لو أدى الأمر الى إغلاق المنتدى طواعية و اختيارا
> 
> المشاركة في المنتدى اختيارية لمن يقبل الالتزام بقواعد المشاركة و بالتالي فمن لا تعجبه القواعد فيستطيع البحث عن مكان آخر يلبي طموحاته


للأسف كنت أتوقع منك نفس الرد ونفس الخطاب عندما يعترض عليك أحد وهذا هو القانون الذي وضعته حضرتك وكنت أول مخالفيه ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*السادة الأفاضل / الزملاء والزميلات*
*بعد التحية*
*كان الهدف ولا زال من موضوع  رسالة .. لمرتادي المنتدى الأعزاء هو الارتقاء بمضمون المواضيع المقدمة دون مساس بحرية التعبير والرأي .*الأستاذ / فاضل والأستاذ / بريف هارت من أقدم وأعز الأعضاء لقلوبنا وهم من أعمدة المنتدى ولم نعهد من أيهم في أي وقت خروج عن القواعد الواجبة في أي موضوع أو أي مداخلة .
أذاّ ما هو الذي دفع  الأستاذ / فاضل لكتابة هذا الموضوع ؟
الإجابة أننا في الفترة الأخيرة عانينا من بعض الأقلام القليلة التي تعدت حرية التعبير إلى حرية السب والقذف ومحاولة تكميم الأفواه لمجرد الاختلاف في وجهات النظر مما اعتبرناه جميعاً تعدى على حرية الآخرين  وللأسف الشديد القلة التي خرجت عن القواعد كانت مسيطرة لتواجدها المستمر على صفحات المنتدى مما جعل الكثيرين من أعضاء المنتدى يعزفون عن الدخول والمشاركات ، وهذه آفة عانينا منها بالفعل ، *ولم تراعى هذه القلة الفاصل بين الحرية وتوجيه الاتهامات للآخرين للنيل من كرامتهم .* 

نحن الآن في حاجة للترابط خاصة بين الأقلام الراقية على اختلاف توجهاتها ومعتقداتها ليعود للمنتدى وجهه المشرق من خلال ما يقدم به من موضوعات.
سأعتبر ما حدث لو سمح لي الأستاذ / بريف هارت والأستاذ / فاضل بمثابة اختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية وإذا كان هناك أي إنسان لا بد أن يعتذر عن أي شيء فأنا أعتذر عن أي فهم فى غير محله وبقبول اعتذاري أطمع في أن ينتهي الموضوع بحب وأن نركز على استعادة كل الأقلام التي غادرت المنتدى
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## ossamae

> *الشعب المصري أصبح لايدار بالنصوص الموضوعه والمصمته والمكتوبه بصيغه انشائيه ..!
> حتي ينجح مكان لابد من الأستفتاء علي كل خطوه حتي تصبح دستورا للمكان متوافق عليه من الجميع 
> وليس نصوصا آلهيه غير قابله للنقض والأبرام ..
> 
> أرجو قراءة كلماتي بدون حساسيه مع مرعاة مصلحة المكان بعيدا عن الأشخاص ..*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بداية اود ان اعقب على ما تم اقتباسه

اخى العزيز 

المنتدى مثله مثل المنزل مثله مثل النادى مثله مثل اماكن كثيره فى حياتنا وكل منها له قوانينه - ولنبدا بمثال قريب - منزلك مثلا - قد تكون غير مدخن وبالتالى عندما ياتيك ضيفا ما فإنك تمنعه من التدخين - حتى لو كان التدخين غير مجرم قانونا - وذلك لأنك اتخذت عدم التدخين واجبا وضروره يلتزم بها من يزورك - واذا لم يعجب هذا الزائر فما عليه الا عدم زيارتك مستقبلا او المغادره فى الحال - وغيرك قد يلزم من يزوره بخلع الحذاء بجانب الباب قبل الدخول - وغيرك لا وغيرك يمنع الزيارة فى اوقات معينه او بعد ساعه معينه و....... امثله كثيره - هذا فى المنزل فقط
وفى النادى كذلك هناك لوائح او قواعد او قوانين (خاصة بالنادى)
وفى المكتبه كذلك
وفى الجامعه كذلك
وفى المنتديات كذلك
وايضا فى الحياه هناك قوانين سنها لنا الخالق للتعامل مع بعضنا البعض وهى الشريعه وهى ليست موضوع النقاش

فرجاء لا تخلط الامور ببعضها فلكل مقام مقال وما قلته اعتقد ان هذا ليس مقامه

واسف للاطاله

----------


## فاضــل

> للأسف كنت أتوقع منك نفس الرد ونفس الخطاب عندما يعترض عليك أحد وهذا هو القانون الذي وضعته حضرتك وكنت أول مخالفيه ..


السؤال ببساطة متناهية: هل لديك الاستعداد للالتزام بقواعد المشاركة في المنتدى أم لا؟

و مرة أخرى لا داعي للسجال الشخصي و المعارك الشخصية التي تحاول أن تلبسها ثوبا آخر لتظهر على غير حقيقتها   

لو لم أكن أهتم بالمنتدى و بالأعضاء و بالمصلحة ما رددت .. و لكني رددت لأني انا ايضا أستطيع توقع ما ترمي أنت اليه .. و أنا لست هنا لكي يستدرجني احد إلى معارك من هذا النوع فالوقت اغلى و أثمن من أن يهدر في ذلك

----------


## حسام عمر

كل الأحترام والتقدير لوجهة النظر المخالفه لي

لأنه ممكن جدا يطلع هو الصح و انا الغلط


لكن الشيء الوحيد الذي لا اسمح به التجاوز  والسباب

----------


## فاضــل

> كل الأحترام والتقدير لوجهة النظر المخالفه لي
> 
> لأنه ممكن جدا يطلع هو الصح و انا الغلط
> 
> 
> لكن الشيء الوحيد الذي لا اسمح به التجاوز  والسباب


كلام جميل و كلام معقول

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرحبا  يا فاضل 
مررنا بتجارب قاسية فى السنوات الماضية ..بعد أحداث أعقبها إنقسام شديد بين الناس و أفراد المجتمع
و بين أفراد العائة الواحدة و الأسرة الواحدة..حتى أننى أعرف توأم على طرفى نقيض بعد تلك الأحداث !!
تخيل أننى منذ أسابيع قليلة كتبت موضوع عن لاعب كرة بالنادى الأهلى داخل جروب للأهلاوية بالفيس بوك
لم أتجاوز فيه فى حق أى شخص و لكننى فقط مدحت اللاعب و أثنيت على مجهوداته و إلتمست له بعض العذر فى إنخفاض مستواه بعض الشيْ لأنه لا يزال اللاعب رقم واحد فى مركزه سواء فى ناديه أو حتى فى منتخب بلاده..
و عينك ما تشوف إلا النور  :: 

وجهت لى شتائم و تجاوزات و إساءات رهيبة ..إزاى يعنى ده جروب المفروض ميول الأعضاء واحدة و كلهم يشجعون نفس النادى و يساندون لاعبيه ؟؟
أنا كنت فاكر كده..بس إتضح إن المتشنجين و المتجاوزين مش عاجبهم اللاعب و عايزين لاعب تانى ياخد مكانه .
يا جدع إنت و هو ليه قلة الأدب ما تختلفوا معايا فى الرأى و خلاص .. دى كورة يعنى مش سياسة و لا حاجة تستاهل..ألححت عليهم فى أن يبرروا لى سبب شتائمهم فكلهم تمادوا فيها تقريبا ..
أنت و غيرك من أعضاء المنتدى الكرام كتبتوا كتير عن آداب الخلاف و المناقشة..و كثير من الناس فعل ذلك على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى..
إلا أن مخالفة آداب الحوار أصبحت لافتة للنظر و آخذة فى الإستفحال..ربما نعانى من أزمة أخلاق و تراجع فى الدور التربوى للأسرة و المدرسة..
و لا مناص من عدم الإنجرار إلى تلك المساحات القاتمة و التمسك قدر الإستطاعة بآداب الحوار و الإلحاح على التمسك بها لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا
خالص التحية لك يا فاضل 
أوحشتنى كثيرا يا أغلى الأصدقاء
 :f2:

----------


## بريف هااارت

مرت اربع سنوات واكثر علي ردي هنا ..... 
ياااااااه الزمن بيعدي بسرعه والدنيا بتتغير بسهوله ،، للاسف احنا كمان بنتغير مع مرور الزمن !؟
كنت اعشق الكتابه والمناكفه والمناهده والان اهرب من مجرد الحوار البسيط !!
امضيت هنا علي صفحات منتدي ابناء مصر ايام جميلة استمتعت فيها برفقة زملاء اعتز برفقتهم واتمنا لهم السعادة والصحة والتوفيق ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مرت اربع سنوات واكثر علي ردي هنا ..... 
> ياااااااه الزمن بيعدي بسرعه والدنيا بتتغير بسهوله ،، للاسف احنا كمان بنتغير مع مرور الزمن !؟
> كنت اعشق الكتابه والمناكفه والمناهده والان اهرب من مجرد الحوار البسيط !!
> امضيت هنا علي صفحات منتدي ابناء مصر ايام جميلة استمتعت فيها برفقة زملاء اعتز برفقتهم واتمنا لهم السعادة والصحة والتوفيق ..


 :f2:  .

----------

